# Hedgehog pee- sweet smell?



## vogue (Apr 26, 2012)

I just picked up my first hedgehog from a family who no longer had time for him. He is 7 months old and the most adorable thing i've ever seen. I have his cage in my room and he himself doesn't give off any odour and he's nice and clean but it is either his feces or his pee but there is a smell emanating from the cage. The smell is very sweet, almost sickly sweet like maple syrup. Is there anything to be worried about? I've never seen him drink but he's obviously alone sometimes and I feel that when he's most active (still scared of me) so I hope he is not dehydrated. Any advice would be appreciated, Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

in humans thats a sign of diabetes. the sweet smell comes from the excess sugars being excreted. id keep an eye onit.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I have no idea what it could be, though like Lilliana, diabetes was my first thought. I don't know whether that would be a sign of the same thing in a hedgehog, though, as I've never encountered it personally. I suggest calling your vet to get their opinion.

What kind of water source do you use (bowl or bottle)? What kind of food is he on, including treats? Does he seem to be a normal weight - can he curl up fully into a ball? Just some info that might help.


----------



## vogue (Apr 26, 2012)

I am googling diabetes in a hedgehog and the only symptom ever listed is excessive drinking so I will monitor his water intake. He drinks from a bowl so this could be challenging. I will also try to collect a urine sample and check for excess sugars with a test strip (I know it is random that I have some). He is definitely not under weight, and I wouldn't say he is obese. The previous owners didn't even have a wheel for him, so I bought one today (his first full day with me) and he's already loving it. I hope that it's not something equivalent to.. say, type 2 diabetes in humans!

He is also on some crappy hedgehog food (nutrient rich hedgehog diet) but I bought Innova low fat adult cat food today and mixed a little with his old food. Surprisingly he only ate the new food! He also has some ultra bites treats that the family gave to me. I bought him mealworms today so i'll be starting those soon as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

ive also heard that diabetes can cause this but ive never heard of a hedgie with diabetes? either way id go to a vet because could also be an infection or something metabolic


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

vogue said:


> Surprisingly he only ate the new food!


Not surprising at all. Commercial hedgehog foods are full of fillers, and don't have much nutritional content, so hedgehogs will often go right for something new and better when they have the chance.

I would still recommend contacting your vet for a professional opinion. Good luck with your new boy!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd also recommend taking him in to see a vet, just in case. Other than checking for diabetes, maybe check for some sort of infection or illness. 

The main 2 signs in my girl was the sickly sweet smell, it was super strong! She also drank a ton, it was like she was constantly thirsty.

If it is diabetes, you'll need a special diet and will need to keep a close eye on his weight. I have a list of foods on my other computer, if you need them let me know! 

Good luck!


----------



## vogue (Apr 26, 2012)

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> If it is diabetes, you'll need a special diet and will need to keep a close eye on his weight. I have a list of foods on my other computer, if you need them let me know!


Is she on any special medication and did she gain or lose weight because he's not underweight at all, or even too pudgy. i'm going to start weighing him daily, i just need to know what i'm looking for


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

No medication, just a very strict diet. She did have a problem gaining weight very easily. If he's at a normal weight, I wonder if he has an infection like a UTI, not sure if it would smell like that though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

even if your tracking his wait i would take him to a vet ASAP if hes got diabetes you need to treat it before it becomes a problem and he starts losing wieght


----------



## vogue (Apr 26, 2012)

I found two good vets in my city that will accept exotic animals. Could anyone tell me what a typical price would be so I can compare the two and hopefully find a good deal and good quality care.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

please make sure the vet does either a blood or urine test to check glucose levels. i just completed 3 months of insulin shots for one of my hedgies. the diabetic symptoms were due to pancreatitis, which was cleared up by antibiotics & supported with the additional insulin until his glucose came down & stayed down (none in the urine, normal blood levels). he is fine now but sweet-smelling urine is serious. as hedgies are not typically prone to diabetes, there is usually an underlying cause.

if your little one does end up needing some insulin, i HIGHLY recommend using the 30 unit syringes...the needles are so fine, they rarely bothered my curmudgeon at all. the dosing is also easier with them since you are using such a small amount.

good luck!


----------



## vogue (Apr 26, 2012)

What were some of the other symptoms your hedgie was experiencing? Neither vets I have found are comfortable with hedgies but will still take a look. He is not eating as much as everyone says hedgies will eat, and his poop seems normal except he has only had one solid one in the 3 days he's been home with me. The rest are just little pieces scattered around the cage, not round or anything, just dried little smudges.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

try and find a vet if possible who has treated a hedgie or can contact someone who has to learn about them. Also price will vary depending on the vet but you shouldnt let price influence your decision.


----------



## kailey lane (Apr 7, 2012)

My new hedgie also has sweet smelling pee shes healthy and fine otherwise, i thought this was just how they were but now i see this post and am worriedhope you figure out what it is


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Kailey lane, I don`t know how old your hedgie is but my Clémentine had sweet smelling pee when she was very young. Since the moment I got her from a breeder at 7 weeks, her pee smelled kind of like maple syrup and it lasted a couple of months if I remember correctly. She was perfectly healthy too.


----------



## vogue (Apr 26, 2012)

Everything is okay as of right now, the sweet smell even stopped and he finally started to have stinky, solid poops, yay! I'm only worried about food intake but i'm still letting him get settled in, I imagine this whole transition has been quite stressful for him and probably for your little hedge as well. I will let you know if there are any new developments or word from the vet! Goodluck


----------



## kailey lane (Apr 7, 2012)

Olympia- she is 9 weeks old,so you have given me hope,it does smell like maple syrup.she is otherwise in perfect health thank you


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

...My hog has had sweet smelling urine since the day I brought her home at 2 months. She's been to her vet twice. Should I be concerned that she's diabetic? :? 

Why have I never heard this before?


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

vogue said:


> He also has some ultra bites treats that the family gave to me.


I'm not sure if anyone has said this or not, but the 8 in 1 Ultra Bites aren't safe to feed. Hedgehogs can't have seeds, nuts or raisins. So if you're feeding these, you'll need to stop.


----------



## vogue (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know, I already took note of this the day I joined the forums and threw them right out! he's loving his new food thank god and i'm feeding him mealies too 

Hanhan, all of our hedgies seem to be otherwise healthy so maybe this is dependent on the foods our hedgies eat or even genetics?


----------

